# Delaware and Hudson Steam Locomotives



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

I was cruising the web last night and found pictures of some old D&H steamers and I was wondering what are those column looking things under the firebox? I see several of their locomotives have them but I can't find any info on them. All I successfully found was info on their experimental high pressure steam locomotives. Are those some sort of ash dumps?


----------

